# Fitness and Motivation



## limr (Nov 11, 2013)

Over the course of the discussion in this thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...sfw-how-changing-my-diet-changed-my-body.html , it's clear that a number of TPF members are actively trying to increase their fitness or lose weight.

I'm certainly in this group as well. Someone mentioned updates and having accountability partners, *so I thought it might be good to start a separate thread specifically for fitness and motivation.* We can have regular updates to help keep ourselves accountable. We can share specific information about the programs we're trying, or recipes, or even tapes that might not work for us but someone else would like to try.

I know there are forums on sites like SparkPeople or other fitness sites, but for some reason, I never really connected. I clearly find myself enjoying TPF quite a lot and feel I sort of "know" you guys now, so maybe I feel it will be more motivating to try this with people that have already connected through a shared interest _other than_ fitness.

Here's my story:
A few years ago, I lost 70lbs and felt great. Over the past two years, several craptacular patches of crappiness in my life sent me into a downward spiral and I slowly gained just under half of that back. I'm finally crawling my way back out of the Pit of Crap (TM) and starting on a fitness program - one that is different from the one I did before when I lost the 70lbs. I mostly work out at home, so this means fitness tapes. Doing the same ones I did a few years ago just made me feel like I was starting all over again and it was very discouraging, so I bought some completely different things to get me back into a habit of working out and then I'll incorporate the old tapes back in when there's less emotional baggage attached to them.

Workouts I've done and liked: The Firm, Biggest Loser, P90X. These are the ones that I will reincorporate after a couple of months. Especially the P90X, since it's not really useful for weight _loss_ but more for shaping and toning. I made the mistake of trying that when I was still accelerating down into the Pit of Crap, and although I really liked the workouts, it made me feel discouraged that I wasn't seeing results. I probably didn't give it a chance, or didn't know what to expect, or maybe it just wasn't the right time. I'd like to revisit the program sometime next year.

New workouts I'm trying: Indoor walking. I just got a Leslie Sansone tape with 4 workouts, and I like the overall exercise, but she's faaaaaaar too cheerleader like. I'm hoping to find someone slightly less annoying.

*Okay, so is anyone interested?*


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2013)

This is great. Thank you so much for starting this. A big thing for me is doing these heavy hitter programs, like Insanity, with a group of people, because it pushes me so much further than if I did it alone. That is just my personality. I feel like the energy in the room is so inspiring. It is also a fun way to meet new people who are sharing the same experience with you. I have met some really cool people. I was so glad when the YMCA started offering these classes. I also use my Bowflex Treadclimber a lot at home too, especially on days I have to work. I jam to my headphones, watch my recorded tv shows, or catch up on some reading. Before I know it I have done an hour and haven't even realized it. 
I am like Mish in that I like to get my workout done as early in the day as possible, because I am more energized and I get it out of the way. 
I encourage everyone to take a before picture at the start of any weight loss/exercise program, because it is really a great way to see result when you take progression photos down the road. It is great motivation too. 

A few of my tips:
make a food journal
if you are having major sugar cravings then brush your teeth...the cravings will go away. 
Snack often
get a workout buddy....or two
when you make healthy dinners then make extras for the week. 
If you have a bad day there is always tomorrow to make things right.


----------



## IByte (Nov 11, 2013)

limr said:


> Over the course of the discussion in this thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/344071-nsfw-how-changing-my-diet-changed-my-body.html , it's clear that a number of TPF members are actively trying to increase their fitness or lose weight.
> 
> I'm certainly in this group as well. Someone mentioned updates and having accountability partners, so I thought it might be good to start a separate thread specifically for fitness and motivation. We can have regular updates to help keep ourselves accountable. We can share specific information about the programs we're trying, or recipes, or even tapes that might not work for us but someone else would like to try.
> 
> ...



Waaay too many words for the jock side of the brain.   Take up cardio boxing.  Get a 100+ pound bag beat the living **** of it for 20-45 minute 5 minutes of jimp before/after each session.  Do that for 2-3 days a week, stress down 30%.   Or Google for more formal training.


----------



## IByte (Nov 11, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> This is great. Thank you so much for starting this. A big thing for me is doing these heavy hitter programs, like Insanity, with a group of people, because it pushes me so much further than if I did it alone. That is just my personality. I feel like the energy in the room is so inspiring. It is also a fun way to meet new people who are sharing the same experience with you. I have met some really cool people. I was so glad when the YMCA started offering these classes. I also use my Bowflex Treadclimber a lot at home too, especially on days I have to work. I jam to my headphones, watch my recorded tv shows, or catch up on some reading. Before I know it I have done an hour and haven't even realized it.
> I am like Mish in that I like to get my workout done as early in the day as possible, because I am more energized and I get it out of the way.
> I encourage everyone to take a before picture at the start of any weight loss/exercise program, because it is really a great way to see result when you take progression photos down the road. It is great motivation too.
> 
> ...



Yeah depending how much ya wanna lose ya gots to eat, eat, eat, eat.


----------



## SnappingShark (Nov 11, 2013)

Along with a food journal - start an anonymous blog somewhere and just write your feelings, for you.
Get them out, and even if it seems to serve no purpose, you will be able to go back and see how far you've come.

Drink a lot of water 

Best of luck, I'm on my own journey and would love to see others doing awesomely!


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 11, 2013)

limr said:


> Over the course of the discussion in this thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...sfw-how-changing-my-diet-changed-my-body.html , it's clear that a number of TPF members are actively trying to increase their fitness or lose weight.
> 
> I'm certainly in this group as well. Someone mentioned updates and having accountability partners, *so I thought it might be good to start a separate thread specifically for fitness and motivation.* We can have regular updates to help keep ourselves accountable. We can share specific information about the programs we're trying, or recipes, or even tapes that might not work for us but someone else would like to try.
> 
> ...



Hmm.. depends.  If I join up will I be able to use the trademarked expression "Pit of Crap"?


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 11, 2013)

Sure I'm down.


So what format should our posts be?


----------



## IByte (Nov 11, 2013)

BrightByNature said:


> Along with a food journal - start an anonymous blog somewhere and just write your feelings, for you.
> Get them out, and even if it seems to serve no purpose, you will be able to go back and see how far you've come.
> 
> Drink a lot of water
> ...



Gallon a day, 3600-4200k fall/winter/spring summer I drop to 2200-2800 cutting


----------



## limr (Nov 11, 2013)

Yay! :cheer:



IByte said:


> Waaay too many words for the jock side of the brain.   Take up cardio boxing.  Get a 100+ pound bag beat the living **** of it for 20-45 minute 5 minutes of jimp before/after each session.  Do that for 2-3 days a week, stress down 30%.   Or Google for more formal training.



Sorry, I'm an English teacher, what do you want? 

I would love a punching bag - seriously, I would really love it. I actually know where I can have one for free. I just have no place to put it at the moment. I like the kickboxing exercises and will be looking for some workouts I can do at home without a lot of equipment.

And yes, despite the wordy side of me, I do like to lift weights and do harder workouts, but at the moment, I'm still just trying to get back into a routine of doing any kind of exercise. I know that I'll up the intensity at some point.



robbins.photo said:


> Hmm.. depends.  If I join up will I be able to use the trademarked expression "Pit of Crap"?



If you join in, then I'll let you license the term 



rexbobcat said:


> Sure I'm down.
> 
> So what format should our posts be?



I'm kind of thinking for the motivation and ideas part, we can just throw out ideas as the occur or vent if it's a particularly tough day to get moving. Something like that.

As for the accountability part, perhaps a weekly update giving a quick run-down of activity? High points or low points? What was good or bad for the week? We can choose a day to post our update, or a goal for the week and then come back a week later to say if you've reached that goal. 

If it gets to seem too much of a chore or obligation, we can skip it - it shouldn't be a policing sort of a thread. But maybe if we know we will be posting an update, we might be more motivated to make sure we have positive things to report!  

Any thoughts or other ideas?


----------



## IByte (Nov 11, 2013)

limr said:


> Yay! :cheer:
> 
> Sorry, I'm an English teacher, what do you want?
> 
> ...



Get those dummies that are adult punch clowns.  Very reasonable and there is Craigslist


----------



## limr (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, I put a lot of smileys in that last post.

I _would_ like to punch a clown. Are those the inflatable weebles? Or are there sand-filled ones that I can prop in a corner or something?


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 11, 2013)

Ah okay, cool!  Before I start on my personal rant, I'd just like to rant a little about P90X. It's a really great program...if you do it in its entirety - meaning you go in order, take the rest days, and follow the meal plan. I think that's why a lot of people don't see the results they want. It's designed as a program and not really as a stand alone product, so in order to get the "results not typical" kind of results in the television, you have to basically live the program.  

Now, I have an agitating situation. I've always been skinny no matter how much or little I eat. I basically stay the same weight, but it's not enough weight. 5'11 140lbs of pure bone. 

Plus the fact that I have a problem eating enough calories. Like, physically, I can't eat that much at all most days. 

If I could gain 10-15 lbs of muscle I'd be good, so those are my goals. Start eating healthy calorie dense foods and gain muscle... Somehow. 

There are so many different workouts and crap I'm not really sure where to begin.

Also: what kind of foods/what's the easiest way to eat enough calories to make building muscle worthwhile. Does anyone know of some helpful resources?


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 12, 2013)

http://m.imgur.com/a/i0Wt7

Here's my dose of inspiration.


----------



## IByte (Nov 12, 2013)

limr said:


> Wow, I put a lot of smileys in that last post.
> 
> I would like to punch a clown. Are those the inflatable weebles? Or are there sand-filled ones that I can prop in a corner or something?



Sand-filled


----------



## kathyt (Nov 12, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Ah okay, cool!  Before I start on my personal rant, I'd just like to rant a little about P90X. It's a really great program...if you do it in its entirety - meaning you go in order, take the rest days, and follow the meal plan. I think that's why a lot of people don't see the results they want. It's designed as a program and not really as a stand alone product, so in order to get the "results not typical" kind of results in the television, you have to basically live the program.
> 
> Now, I have an agitating situation. I've always been skinny no matter how much or little I eat. I basically stay the same weight, but it's not enough weight. 5'11 140lbs of pure bone.
> 
> ...


Maybe some of the guys can help you on this one. Manny? IByte?


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been trying to lose weight for the last few years.  But the situation around my weight gain was much different.
I also happen to have a small gym in my basement.  So lack of motivation is the main obstacle that I have, and working full time, various hobbies, and oh yeah, 4 young kids in the house all the time.

I'm realistically not overweight, just not the weight I want to be or was say, 15 years ago.  I need to lose 30 lbs to make me feel good and where I want to be.

But I have also helped friends lose weight.  The first thing I tell them is start to read ingredients, and try to avoid all types of corn syrup as that usually indicates suspended & saturated simple sugars (ie, way too much simple sugar).  You'll find it in certain spaghetti sauces, frozen foods, canned fruits / veggies, about everywhere.  And yes, in soda pop too.

I've recently started a new routine in the morning and so far it's working.  I'm massively out of shape but my goal is to get into "good" shape for what I want.  My routine is mostly cycling (indoor trainer because it's too cold out now) for anaerobic, weights for upper, mid and lower body.  I also have a treadmill, but I hate using it.

I don't use any of those TV sold motivational things.  I used to race bicycles and have a long history of training, so my motivation is the "feeling" of the training and the satisfaction I get out of it.  But when you are woofully out of shape getting back to a point where it is satisfying is my main problem (plus available time)

Nice thread.  It will be interesting to see what people are doing.


----------



## limr (Nov 12, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Ah okay, cool!  Before I start on my personal rant, I'd just like to rant a little about P90X. It's a really great program...if you do it in its entirety - meaning you go in order, take the rest days, and follow the meal plan. I think that's why a lot of people don't see the results they want. It's designed as a program and not really as a stand alone product, so in order to get the "results not typical" kind of results in the television, you have to basically live the program.
> 
> Now, I have an agitating situation. I've always been skinny no matter how much or little I eat. I basically stay the same weight, but it's not enough weight. 5'11 140lbs of pure bone.
> 
> ...



You're right about the P90X - for maximum results, you've really got to follow the whole program. And quite frankly, I never expected to get the same results as in those testimonials, but I thought it would do _something. _I followed the exercise schedule and I tried to follow the diet as closely as I could but had to modify it a little. For example, I had to find alternatives to the foods on their plan that I don't eat. I also had a problem finding a good recovery drink. I hate that so many of them are sweetened with Stevia - that stuff doesn't sit well with me. I ended up making my own. 

The thing that freaked me out the most was how many calories I was supposed to eat. I know everyone is different and I could figure out my own levels, but that I still had to eat more than I was used to and that quite frankly scared me. The biggest problem, however, was that there were other things going on that were affecting my metabolism, to the point that I thought for a while I was hypothyroid. Might actually have been headed that way, but I made changes to my diet, cut out almost all the processed soy crap I'd been eating to get protein, and started feeling a lot better. 

When I do try the program again, I know what to expect and I'll plan for it better.

As for gaining muscle, I'm sure you know to get enough protein, right? There are some foods other than meat that are surprisingly high in protein that maybe you could start adding in to sneak in more calories, like having a quinoa pilaf instead of rice pilaf. 

The Greek yogurt is higher in protein than regular yogurt because it's been strained. And here's a little trick - just buy a big tub of regular plain yogurt and strain it yourself. Put a paper towel in a strainer, put it over a bowl, pour the yogurt in and in about an hour or so - depending on how thick you like the yogurt - you've got "Greek" yogurt. And the liquid that has been strained out? That's sweet whey and can be kept to use in cooking. It's great in baking and I also use it when sauteing vegetables to add liquid without adding fat. I also use it in my big soups and stews that I make on the weekend in the crockpot. It will also add a few more grams of protein.

These are the things I'm used to thinking about (sneaking in protein where I can) not because I've been trying to gain muscle, but just because I don't eat meat (just fish maybe 3 times a month.)


----------



## mishele (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm currently doing T25. It's a 25 minute a day workout that last 2 months. After doing Insanity with it's 40-60 minute workouts, this is a piece of cake to get through. If anyone would like to start the Insanity program or T25, I would love to start the 2 months w/ you. It's nice to have someone going through the same exact thing as you. =) Give me a shout if you're interested. =)

One of my eating secrets is to use a smaller plate for dinner. Portion size is a huge problem for people!! We tend to load up our plates and go for seconds! Smaller plate will trick you into thinking you ate more.  Drink lots of water!! It's not only good for you but it keeps you feeling full. If you get snacky, drink some water w/ a few saltines. They will soak up the water and make you feel full. =)

I just ate a cookie while typing that!! Is that wrong? lol


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't eat much meat either.

I did notice a long time ago my body yearns for something from red meat - a certain protein.  I can't explain the problem without writing a couple pages LOL.  But anyways I found getting one of those Arby's Jr Roast beefs ( from the $1.00 menu) maybe once a month eliminates a hunger problem I used to have that I could never solve.

To prevent my muscles from burning out I do use a protein supplement called MetRX.  It is not a pure protein supplement but contains alot of other "things" and has more fat.  I think it is defined as more of a meal replacement.  Anyways, one packet is usually 3 drinks for me (plus a banana).  I use it for muscle recovery and it works really well.  But this is only when I get to more intense workouts.


----------



## TheLost (Nov 12, 2013)

Disclaimer...  I am no expert.  

However, personally... 11 years ago i lost over 120lb's (from 290lb down to 170lb) and have been able to keep it off since then.
Also, I have a 16 year old  son who is 6'8" and is constantly fighting to gain weight.  I pay tons (OMG so much money :banghead: ) to Nutritionists, Dietitians and Trainers so i do have a little bit of advice....



rexbobcat said:


> Ah okay, cool!  Before I start on my personal rant, I'd just like to rant a little about P90X. It's a really great program...if you do it in its entirety - meaning you go in order, take the rest days, and follow the meal plan. I think that's why a lot of people don't see the results they want. It's designed as a program and not really as a stand alone product, so in order to get the "results not typical" kind of results in the television, you have to basically live the program.
> 
> Now, I have an agitating situation. I've always been skinny no matter how much or little I eat. I basically stay the same weight, but it's not enough weight. 5'11 140lbs of pure bone.
> 
> ...



My advice is...  Your body seems happy to be where it is.  Are you sure you want to 'beef-up'. 

In my son's case, he does 2 things...  Sports and School.  His dream has always been to play Football for a D1 collage so he has worked to build his body to that level.  But it has also required a strict diet, supplements, meal replacements and a work out regiment that would kill most people.  He now has a few collages lined up waiting for him to decide... all with full medical staff of dietitians that will mold him how they want him.  

In your case... if you are just trying to 'get ripped' i would suggest finding a local trainer who also offers nutrition advice.   Because you are correct..  There are TONS of options out on the market and you have to find the one that works for you.   You can go to GNC and they'll sell you a bunch of protein and creatine supplements that may help.. But if you REALLY want to add the muscle/weight and* keep it* you need to find a good trainer and *commit*.


----------



## IByte (Nov 12, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Ah okay, cool!  Before I start on my personal rant, I'd just like to rant a little about P90X. It's a really great program...if you do it in its entirety - meaning you go in order, take the rest days, and follow the meal plan. I think that's why a lot of people don't see the results they want. It's designed as a program and not really as a stand alone product, so in order to get the "results not typical" kind of results in the television, you have to basically live the program.
> 
> Now, I have an agitating situation. I've always been skinny no matter how much or little I eat. I basically stay the same weight, but it's not enough weight. 5'11 140lbs of pure bone.
> 
> ...




Eating is the hardest, having a reasonable diet is even worse to maintain.  I eat 6 meals a day, and it is brutal.  But also you have to look at what is your ultimate goal?  Do you want to be a bodybuilder, strong man, or be in general good health.  People do not realize that carbs are good.  What makes carbs the devil, is that people consume WAY too many calories vs how much they exercise.  

Easiest most affordable good food are spinach, collards, chicken, ham(bacon included), oatmeal(peanut butter, syrup for a dash of flavor), sweet potatoes are just a few examples of good foods.  If you want muscle you need to lift, and you need to eat to repair the muscle that you "damaged" to regrow bigger and stronger!! Squats, bench, and deadlifts are all great workouts.. especially squats!  PM me if you want some more info Robocat.


----------



## ceejtank (Nov 12, 2013)

Incorporate strength training (weights) into your workouts.  A lot of people have the misconception that they'll get big or bulky if they do this.. which isn't the case without a LOT of hard work.  You need testosterone (and a lot of it) to get huge.  So females can't naturally get bulky, and men over the age of 25 have a tougher time with it.  But increased muscle mass = higher metabolism, so make sure you're hitting those weights.

For motivation for me.. I use music.  And lifting itself for me is motivation as I am an avid gym rat.  I have a number of gym things (awkward gym moments, broscience, spot me girl, etc) that I follow on FB that post motivational videos, funny gym videos, funny pictures.  Cool gym shirts, etc.  It's a way to stay motivated.  My current sweatshirt and one of the main reasons I go to the gym "F*ck stress, BENCH PRESS".  Makes me laugh.

Good luck with your workouts all.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 12, 2013)

For me, I found my phone is an invaluable tool.  I use an app called "Full Fitness."  I just ended my college xc season, so I'm in pretty good shape.  This app allows me to make/construct workouts, use pre-ones, or just search the thousands of workouts they have.  I've found this incredibly useful, as it allows me to keep track of my progress, it brings structure and consistency to my workouts, and allows me to simply and easily review previous workouts.  I use my phone for this app, but also for music.  Without that, I would be lost!

OH! And cross train, cross train, cross train.  As much as I enjoy running, it's good to throw in some cycling sessions, swim sessions, etc. 

And in terms of weightlifting, I try and structure my workouts in super-sets.  This allows me to shorten the duration of my workout(less time between sets), and it keeps your heart rate up more than traditional sets.

Jake


----------



## IByte (Nov 12, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> Incorporate strength training (weights) into your workouts.  A lot of people have the misconception that they'll get big or bulky if they do this.. which isn't the case without a LOT of hard work.  You need testosterone (and a lot of it) to get huge.  So females can't naturally get bulky, and men over the age of 25 have a tougher time with it.  But increased muscle mass = higher metabolism, so make sure you're hitting those weights.
> 
> For motivation for me.. I use music.  And lifting itself for me is motivation as I am an avid gym rat.  I have a number of gym things (awkward gym moments, broscience, spot me girl, etc) that I follow on FB that post motivational videos, funny gym videos, funny pictures.  Cool gym shirts, etc.  It's a way to stay motivated.  My current sweatshirt and one of the main reasons I go to the gym "F*ck stress, BENCH PRESS".  Makes me laugh.
> 
> Good luck with your workouts all.



True for me since I constantly eat my body is always burning calories.   Also a person has to be realistic in their training vs lifestyle.   

As anything else you have to be dedicated, a couple of donuts on the weekend isn't bad.  A baker's dozen however is dangerous.


----------



## ceejtank (Nov 12, 2013)

IByte said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > Incorporate strength training (weights) into your workouts.  A lot of people have the misconception that they'll get big or bulky if they do this.. which isn't the case without a LOT of hard work.  You need testosterone (and a lot of it) to get huge.  So females can't naturally get bulky, and men over the age of 25 have a tougher time with it.  But increased muscle mass = higher metabolism, so make sure you're hitting those weights.
> ...



Eh. One day of terrible eating wont make you fat just like one day of eating only salads wont make you skinny. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## IByte (Nov 12, 2013)

ceejtank said:


> Eh. One day of terrible eating wont make you fat just like one day of eating only salads wont make you skinny.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



I have cheating days bacon, wings, pints.  It took a long time for me to cut the ice cream.  I went from a half gallon in two days...so good! To ice cream cone once a week.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 12, 2013)

TheLost said:


> Disclaimer...  I am no expert.
> 
> However, personally... 11 years ago i lost over 120lb's (from 290lb down to 170lb) and have been able to keep it off since then.
> Also, I have a 16 year old  son who is 6'8" and is constantly fighting to gain weight.  I pay tons (OMG so much money :banghead: ) to Nutritionists, Dietitians and Trainers so i do have a little bit of advice....
> ...



Heh, well I know that my body is very happy where it is, but I'm also not one of those people who are like "guys, I can only bench press 200lbs *sad face* I'm SOOO weak and out of shape." No, it's more like "guys I tried to lift this box of soup cans over my head and I almost dropped it on myself *sad face*." I understand what you mean when talk about a body's equilibrium, but at the same time I kind of equate that to people who make excuses. 

My body just really likes being 300lbs. I can't help it. :er:

I don't necessarily want to get ripped. I just want to look and feel less like someone who is actively dieting and more like someone who has an average amount of healthy mass.


----------



## IByte (Nov 12, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Heh, well I know that my body is very happy where it is, but I'm also not one of those people who are like "guys, I can only bench press 200lbs *sad face* I'm SOOO weak and out of shape." No, it's more like "guys I tried to lift this box of soup cans over my head and I almost dropped it on myself *sad face*." I understand what you mean when talk about a body's equilibrium, but at the same time I kind of equate that to people who make excuses.
> 
> My body just really likes being 300lbs. I can't help it. :er:
> 
> I don't necessarily want to get ripped. I just want to look and feel less like someone who is actively dieting and more like someone who has an average amount of healthy mass.



I say for your height 165-70 is good.


----------



## ceejtank (Nov 12, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > Disclaimer...  I am no expert.
> ...



All it takes is dedication. I spend 2 to 3 hours in the gym a night. Takes hard work to get in shape and keep it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Nov 13, 2013)

My recipe has helped me drop from 20% body fat to 12.5% (as of last measure, 11/1/13) in 4 months.  Phases 1 and 2 were mostly focused on fat loss while phase 3 focuses mainly on strength training to add muscle and bulk, phase 3 is where I am now.  

Phase 1 (2 MTHS):  2 days metabolic/high intensity full-body strength cardio every week and 1 day strength training every week (@ 45-60min per day).  1550 calorie per day diet with 174g protein and 91g carbs per day along with a GNC Vitapak supplement
Phase 2 (1 MNTH):  1 day metabolic/high intensity full-body strength cardio every week and 2 days  strength training every week (@ 45-60min per day).  1550 calorie per day diet with 174g  protein and 91g carbs per day along with a GNC Vitapak supplement + Creatine on workout days
Phase 3 (1.5 MTHS so far):  1 day metabolic/high intensity full-body strength cardio every 2 weeks and 3 days  strength training every week (@ 45-60min per day).  1550 calorie per day diet with 174g  protein and 91g carbs per day along with a GNC Vitapak supplement + Creatine on workout days + BCAA on workout days

My next goal is to very soon add a 10-minute high intensity cardio session (such as 10mph sprints, 30sec on/10sec off) on 1 of my 3 off days while adding a 60-minute low intensity cardio session (such as a walk or slow bike) on the 2nd of my 3 off days leaving me with just 1 off day.  This will help keep my endurance where I want it and keep the fat low.

*Disclaimer, the above diet regimen is for my body in particular and  will not necessarily work for others.  It is important to determine what  is realistic and beneficial to oneself and implement that, you cannot  always carbon-copy one's diet and expect it to work since everyone's  makeup is different.

As far as my food intake, I've cut all pop, candy and other junk out.  I still enjoy my meats, however one tip I heard from a trainer is the fewer legs an animal has the better it is for you.  Obviously fish is the best, then foul (chicken, etc.) and lastly the least healthy being beef, pork and the like.  I've personally found the rule of replacement to help me a great deal, I.E. exchanging pop with an occasional energy drink or water with a splash of flavor, exchange candy for a little fruit, etc.   I know its been mentioned before but as little processed foods possible, buy your food on the edge of your average supermarket (fresh meat, produce, etc.) as opposed to in the middle (boxed food).  Don't eat it if it will not spoil in 1-2 weeks!

I posted this on the other thread but here is a photo of my results as of a month ago:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ozuc50fq1pg5wer/IMG_0365-S.JPG

Keep up the great work everyone!  Thanks for letting me join this challenge.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 13, 2013)

Rocketman1978 said:


> My recipe has helped me drop from 20% body fat to 12.5% (as of last measure, 11/1/13) in 4 months.  Phases 1 and 2 were mostly focused on fat loss while phase 3 focuses mainly on strength training to add muscle and bulk, phase 3 is where I am now.
> 
> Phase 1 (2 MTHS):  2 days metabolic/high intensity full-body strength cardio every week and 1 day strength training every week (@ 45-60min per day).  1550 calorie per day diet with 174g protein and 91g carbs per day along with a GNC Vitapak supplement
> Phase 2 (1 MNTH):  1 day metabolic/high intensity full-body strength cardio every week and 2 days  strength training every week (@ 45-60min per day).  1550 calorie per day diet with 174g  protein and 91g carbs per day along with a GNC Vitapak supplement + Creatine on workout days
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tiller (Nov 13, 2013)

I did P90X the summer after high school and lost 40 pounds.

I've kept off the 40 lbs, but I too would to be more  active. One of my goals is to run a half marathon. My fiancé is skinny by nature and never works out, so I don't have a partner in "real life" to do it with.

I've tried to get threads like this started at other forums I'm a part of, but they've never worked for me.

I'd be down for a go at it. I'm getting married in June, so this is the perfect time


----------



## limr (Nov 13, 2013)

Rocketman1978 said:


> *Disclaimer, the above diet regimen is for my body in particular and  will not necessarily work for others.  *It is important to determine what  is realistic and beneficial to oneself and implement that*, you cannot  always carbon-copy one's diet and expect it to work since everyone's  makeup is different.
> ...
> Keep up the great work everyone!  Thanks for letting me join this challenge.



Truth!

(And thanks for joining us!)

I think it's important to not only know what works for your body, but also to understand what your goals are (that's a 'you' in a general sense, not speaking to anyone in particular.) For my purposes, lifestyle, and needs, for example, 2-3 hours in a gym every night would be quite unnecessary. I do want to lose weight, so I keep that goal in mind when I try to figure out the best ways _for me_ to do so. But I also want to just have more energy in general to be more active in my daily life, so again, I need to plan my exercise and diet in such a way as to accomplish those goals. I have to be realistic about what I can achieve, both in terms of the end goal and of the means to get to that end goal.

I am NOT a morning person at all, so I know that attempting to wake up early in order to get a workout in is not going to work for me in the long term. I might be able to suck it up a couple of mornings for a finite period of time, but if I want to make a lasting lifestyle change, that is not going to be it.

Instead, on the days when I'm out of my house for 10-12 hours, I try to sneak in as much activity as I can. On Tuesdays and Wednesdays, for example, I've been taking advantage of a 2-hour break and also the park that is 5 minutes from my job and go for a brisk walk. Here are a couple of crappy cell phone pictures from yesterday's walk (you know there were going to be pictures at some point  )

There's a walkway all around the plaza:




There's also a road that leads to the top of the dam. This is my favorite part of the walk:


This is a very recent thing - a public fitness circuit. I'm usually in my work clothes so I haven't tried it yet, but soon I might bring some workout clothes, change at work, and then use the showers in the gym to get ready for classes (I've got evening classes this semester)


And then, when I got back to campus, this is what I saw:


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a home gym with foam flooring, kick bags etc but I also go to a member gym so that I can train in the dance studio etc. I do train most days and try to eat a balanced diet (although I am partial to a nice glass of red).

I don't do too much diet type food as I personally think its not sustainable over a long period and so leads to people slipping back into old ways after they have lost the weight. 

That said I tend to eat something like scrambled eggs for breakfast (after a nice run), protein shake mid morning, sushi for a later lunch, normal dinner (non fatty though like burger and fries), gym/train then protein shake after. Also drinking a glass of cold water within 10 mins of waking up kick starts the metabolism and makes you burn fuel faster!


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Nov 14, 2013)

What does everyone think about Creatine as a supplement?  I know many take it, including myself, but I recently heard I should be doing a 6-week on regime followed by 6-weeks off for maximum effectiveness.  What I heard was it loses its effectiveness if taken continually without a break.  This does make sense to me as I know antibiotics are the same way as are other medicines, I just never applied the thought to Creatine.


----------



## DanielLewis76 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes you need to load up and then do it in sprints giving a break. 6 weeks off is a bit long though. I would give 2/3 weeks off.


----------



## IByte (Nov 14, 2013)

Rocketman1978 said:


> What does everyone think about Creatine as a supplement?  I know many take it, including myself, but I recently heard I should be doing a 6-week on regime followed by 6-weeks off for maximum effectiveness.  What I heard was it loses its effectiveness if taken continually without a break.  This does make sense to me as I know antibiotics are the same way as are other medicines, I just never applied the thought to Creatine.



Creatine is a good pre/post supplilement to muscle hydration.   Search products that gives you less bloating.


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Nov 14, 2013)

DanielLewis76 said:


> Yes you need to load up and then do it in sprints giving a break. 6 weeks off is a bit long though. I would give 2/3 weeks off.


Awesome, I was regretting 6 weeks off, I want the most out of my efforts but am willing to do what's necessary.  I've been on it for about 6 weeks.  So you think 2-3 on, 2-3 off?  



IByte said:


> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> > What does everyone think about Creatine as a supplement?  I know many take it, including myself, but I recently heard I should be doing a 6-week on regime followed by 6-weeks off for maximum effectiveness.  What I heard was it loses its effectiveness if taken continually without a break.  This does make sense to me as I know antibiotics are the same way as are other medicines, I just never applied the thought to Creatine.
> ...


The one I'm taking now is perfect for me, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## limr (Nov 14, 2013)

How do we feel about periodic challenges for each other - y'know, to continue motivating each other?

Thanksgiving is coming up in a couple of weeks. I think of it as the start of the madness. It's always hard to stick to a fitness regime during the holidays, but I've done it before with specific strategies, so I can do it again! That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.

For the last several years, I've been spending Thanksgiving with my boyfriend's family while my own immediate family scatters to their related in-laws' houses. One tradition they have is to always serve Pillsbury Grand biscuits. Now, I'm a sucker for a buttermilk biscuit, but they're not exactly health food, now are they?

The year that I was in the middle of my weight loss, I decided that I was going to have a damn biscuit and not worry about it, but I would account for it preemptively by going for a run in the morning and tacking on an extra mile. Later that day, I was telling my boyfriend's sister-in-law what I'd done, and she said, "So you ran for the biscuit?"

From then on, whenever I did extra exercise _before_ I was in a situation when I knew it would be difficult to resist empty calories, it was called 'running for the biscuit.'

So, here's my challenge: who wants to join me in the Thanksgiving Day Run for the Biscuit challenge? I know it's hard with family obligations, but I plan on going jogging that morning. I like to jog but I haven't in a long time, so even a couple of miles is going to be difficult, but I'm going to do it. It doesn't have to be jogging, but *let's say whoever raises their hands will have to do some kind of exercise* *on Thanksgiving morning* *AND will have to report in on the day after* (ah, a new definition for Black Friday!  ) *to say whether or not you ran for the biscuit.*

Qualifications:
--Exercise should be intense enough to get you pantin' and sweatin'! 
--The day before Thanksgiving is fine if you have too much cooking or traveling or cleaning to do on the day itself.

Anyone want to take the challenge?


----------



## IByte (Nov 14, 2013)

limr said:


> How do we feel about periodic challenges for each other - y'know, to continue motivating each other?
> 
> Thanksgiving is coming up in a couple of weeks. I think of it as the start of the madness. It's always hard to stick to a fitness regime during the holidays, but I've done it before with specific strategies, so I can do it again! That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> ...



225 clean & snatches tomorrow. ..who's with me!!


----------



## Tiller (Nov 14, 2013)

Count me in! I always have to eat 2 dinners. With my family and my fiance's family.

Does that mean I have to do two exercises? Or will one Plyometrics from P90X be enough? Maybe some Insanity? Hmm....


----------



## limr (Nov 14, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Count me in! I always have to eat 2 dinners. With my family and my fiance's family.
> 
> Does that mean I have to do two exercises? Or will one Plyometrics from P90X be enough? Maybe some Insanity? Hmm....



Oh god, that Pylo workout will be plenty! That one kills me.


----------



## limr (Nov 14, 2013)

IByte said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > How do we feel about periodic challenges for each other - y'know, to continue motivating each other?
> ...



I don't think I even know what a clean and snatch is!

Actually, it does remind me of one of the funniest things I've seen on television. It was during one of the summer Olympics and I was watching some BBC coverage/report on the day's results. They were talking about a female weight lifter. One of the announcers said, "Well, she's got a good chance tonight. I've seen her snatch and it was quite good!"

FYI, 'snatch' is British slang for lady parts


----------



## IByte (Nov 14, 2013)

limr said:


> I don't think I even know what a clean and snatch is!
> 
> Actually, it does remind me of one of the funniest things I've seen on television. It was during one of the summer Olympics and I was watching some BBC coverage/report on the day's results. They were talking about a female weight lifter. One of the announcers said, "Well, she's got a good chance tonight. I've seen her snatch and it was quite good!"
> 
> FYI, 'snatch' is British slang for lady parts



Basically you're doing a deadlift, front squat, overhead press all in one fluid motion


----------



## IByte (Nov 14, 2013)

limr said:


> I don't think I even know what a clean and snatch is!
> 
> Actually, it does remind me of one of the funniest things I've seen on television. It was during one of the summer Olympics and I was watching some BBC coverage/report on the day's results. They were talking about a female weight lifter. One of the announcers said, "Well, she's got a good chance tonight. I've seen her snatch and it was quite good!"
> 
> FYI, 'snatch' is British slang for lady parts



That was a good movie btw


----------



## limr (Nov 14, 2013)

IByte said:


> Basically you're doing a deadlift, front squat, overhead press all in one fluid motion



Ah, that I can do. Not 225 of them, but maybe I'll try a few tomorrow to see what I can manage.



IByte said:


> That was a good movie btw



Yes, it was, actually.


----------



## IByte (Nov 14, 2013)

limr said:


> Ah, that I can do. Not 225 of them, but maybe I'll try a few tomorrow to see what I can manage.
> 
> Yes, it was, actually.



Before you added ANY weight.  I would watch and study the motion.   And please build up and just use the bar for now adding a 5-10  with rests 2-3 minutes.


----------



## limr (Nov 14, 2013)

IByte said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, that I can do. Not 225 of them, but maybe I'll try a few tomorrow to see what I can manage.
> ...



No worries. I'm not new to training with weights, so I know how important the proper form is. Plus, I research things to death before I do anything, so I'm sure I'll be studying some videos and articles tomorrow. Thanks for the warning, though! 

I'm not going to get too much into the weights just yet anyway, though I would like some new moves to add to my bag of tricks. The clean and snatch works what - shoulders, back, and hamstrings?

And yes, I do understand the importance of building and strengthening muscle, and it's not all about cardio. I just know myself and if I go too fast and try to jump right into everything, I might burn out too soon. That's what happened during my last few attempts to get back into shape. So this time I'm forcing myself to slow down a little and just make sure I'm making the effort on a regular basis so I can re-establish a solid routine again. In a few weeks, I'll start adding in more weight-bearing exercises. I've already got 2lb weights in my hand during the walking workout tapes and sneak in some arm movements that aren't in the instructions.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 15, 2013)

limr said:


> Okay, so is anyone interested?


      Yeah. I'm interested.   Story: Always been chubby. Slimmed down when I was 17 because I was swimming everyday and was poor. Few years after that I stabilized around 200-205 @ 5'9" and yeh. Not happy but didn't feel like  poop. Stayed that weight for years until November 17, 2012. I got some surgery on my coccyx area and was unable to do anything that looked like fun or "work" for 12-15 weeks. Gained 30 lbs. Hit me really bad about five weeks ago when I got on the scale at the airport and saw 234 lbs on the read out and got suddenly depressed. Decided right there next time I get on that scale it is going to be below 220. I get on that scale in four days and when I got on the scale last night was between 215-220... I'm on a boat at the moment and the swells have an obvious effect on the scale.  I'm happy with my progress. Been eating smaller portions and drinking lots of water. I get on the stationary exercise bike every night for 30-45 minutes. Just reached a personal best of 15.62 miles in 45 mins. I have decided I am going to get on Insanity come mid December. I work rotational and next time to start will be mid-December. When I get home I will be using a bowflex tread climber (45-60 mins) and going on my bug hunting walks (which are 4-7 mile walks). Going to order a juicer tomorrow so I can juice my breakfast and lunches while I'm home. I also cut sodas completely...  I'm not looking to gain muscle, just lose fat and tone up. I've been an electrician in the oil field for the last six years and it's physically demanding enough to keep my muscle mass in a good place.  Oh, and buttermilk biscuits in coffee is my favorite breakfast next to American styled French toast with powdered sugar.

I should also point out that my other motivation is that the more weight I lose the faster I can go on my motorcycle and the go-karts when my my friends go riding.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 15, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so is anyone interested?
> ...


Good luck. Keep us posted. I love my Treadclimber. It is a great workout. I wear 2.5 pounds on each ankle while on it to burn extra calories. It has really helped tone my inner thighs and butt. (that was a tip for the women)


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, I just purchased the Insanity program... I was talking to the wife about what I'm going to to do, but her ample assets (E cups) won't allow her to do much of Insanity so she'll probably end up on the Bowflex while I'm doing Insanity. I have those adjustable leg weights I planned on using while I was on the treadclimber.


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> Well, I just purchased the Insanity program... I was talking to the wife about what I'm going to to do, but her ample assets (E cups) won't allow her to do much of Insanity so she'll probably end up on the Bowflex while I'm doing Insanity. I have those adjustable leg weights I planned on using while I was on the treadclimber.



Awesome!! Let me know when you're going to start! I've been through the program and can help you if you need it! You might even inspire me to start up again!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 15, 2013)

Which parts awesome? The E cups or starting Insanity? Hahaaaaaaaaaaa! Both are awesome to me!

Tuesday the 17th of December is when I plan on starting. That's 2nd day into my time off.


----------



## mishele (Nov 15, 2013)

Both are pretty impressive!


----------



## IByte (Nov 15, 2013)

limr said:


> No worries. I'm not new to training with weights, so I know how important the proper form is. Plus, I research things to death before I do anything, so I'm sure I'll be studying some videos and articles tomorrow. Thanks for the warning, though!
> 
> I'm not going to get too much into the weights just yet anyway, though I would like some new moves to add to my bag of tricks. The clean and snatch works what - shoulders, back, and hamstrings?
> 
> And yes, I do understand the importance of building and strengthening muscle, and it's not all about cardio. I just know myself and if I go too fast and try to jump right into everything, I might burn out too soon. That's what happened during my last few attempts to get back into shape. So this time I'm forcing myself to slow down a little and just make sure I'm making the effort on a regular basis so I can re-establish a solid routine again. In a few weeks, I'll start adding in more weight-bearing exercises. I've already got 2lb weights in my hand during the walking workout tapes and sneak in some arm movements that aren't in the instructions.



It works ALL, especially your core.(Abs) you wouldn't believe how everything interacts while lifting.  PM me if you have a question.  Also look at Pumping Iron on the YouTubes man sploosh!!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 15, 2013)

Maybe you guys can help... This spring, I had venous stent placement that allowed me to really walk decent distances and not just be a lazy blob. So this summer, I made a lot of changes (eating better, a TON of walking-10+ miles a day) and lost over 40 pounds. Fast forward to now. I've recently started on a new medication that makes me hungry. All. The. Time. I had a pretty decent handle on how to handle myself, but now, I've completely lost it. Any suggestions on how to either calm this down? Or should I just stuff my face with salads?


----------



## IByte (Nov 15, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Maybe you guys can help... This spring, I had venous stent placement that allowed me to really walk decent distances and not just be a lazy blob. So this summer, I made a lot of changes (eating better, a TON of walking-10+ miles a day) and lost over 40 pounds. Fast forward to now. I've recently started on a new medication that makes me hungry. All. The. Time. I had a pretty decent handle on how to handle myself, but now, I've completely lost it. Any suggestions on how to either calm this down? Or should I just stuff my face with salads?



Pfft easy trail mix food keep little sugar sweets in the household.  If you're lifting eat 2 packets of oatmeal with oeanut butter and or syrup for taste.  1 cup of greek yogurt and cup o joe.  

Do your walk/cycle/boxing etc, and I would look into a camel back throw a couple of protien bars.

Afterwards eat more "good" carbs, minor (bacon), (bake chicken legs aka the brown meat) fat.  

The key in a nutshell you want your body to consume the fat first residule carbs and have your body try not digest the protien. 

But depending on your lifestyle consult your doctor.  But consume as much greens as you can muster, good luck.


----------



## limr (Nov 15, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Maybe you guys can help... This spring, I had venous stent placement that allowed me to really walk decent distances and not just be a lazy blob. So this summer, I made a lot of changes (eating better, a TON of walking-10+ miles a day) and lost over 40 pounds. Fast forward to now. I've recently started on a new medication that makes me hungry. All. The. Time. I had a pretty decent handle on how to handle myself, but now, I've completely lost it. Any suggestions on how to either calm this down? Or should I just stuff my face with salads?



First of all: Fantastic job on the 40lbs!

Second: Ugh! That sucks about the side effects of the new medication. I've been on medicine that doesn't necessarily make me hungry but makes me want to constantly eat. I wouldn't feel hunger pains (unless I was actually hungry) but I never ever felt sated. Just felt like a bottomless pit. They also made me kind of depressed, which meant that I didn't even care about resisting the urge to fill the bottomless pit. That, of course, made me gain some weight, which made me more depressed, which made it less likely to resist the eating...wash, rinse, repeat.

All I can suggest is to find things that can satisfy the urge to chew without adding significant calories, and whatever you do, DON'T STOP WALKING! Gum might help, or drinking water with a few Triscuits (the fiber in those will probably make you feel fuller than saltines). I happen to really love celery, so that comes in handy during the times when the bottomless pit feeling returns for me.

I've also read studies that show if someone can resist an urge for 5 minutes, then the urge passes. That won't help if the medication is making you actually feel hungry because it's hard to ignore that, but let's say you get a hunger pang and _really_ want to eat something 'bad' or calorie-dense in a bad way. If you resist eating that particular food for 5 minutes, then maybe you'll at least be able to substitute it for something better. Spend that 5 minutes trying to really figure out if you want that particular food, or if you want it because it just happens to be there and easy. The thoughtfulness about the urge might help you avoid the mindless eating.

Good luck!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 17, 2013)

Getting ready for insanity. Dropped a solid 14 lbs of fat so far.


----------



## mishele (Nov 17, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> Getting ready for insanity. Dropped a solid 14 lbs of fat so far.



Woot!! Let's get it on!!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 17, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Maybe you guys can help... This spring, I had venous stent placement that allowed me to really walk decent distances and not just be a lazy blob. So this summer, I made a lot of changes (eating better, a TON of walking-10+ miles a day) and lost over 40 pounds. Fast forward to now. I've recently started on a new medication that makes me hungry. All. The. Time. I had a pretty decent handle on how to handle myself, but now, I've completely lost it. Any suggestions on how to either calm this down? Or should I just stuff my face with salads?


Is there an alternative to the medication your taking? Maybe if you talk to your doctor there might be something else you could try. I am not sure which drug your talking about, but if there are no alternatives then you just might have to find the right foods to fill you up when you get these urges.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 17, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Maybe you guys can help... This spring, I had venous stent placement that allowed me to really walk decent distances and not just be a lazy blob. So this summer, I made a lot of changes (eating better, a TON of walking-10+ miles a day) and lost over 40 pounds. Fast forward to now. I've recently started on a new medication that makes me hungry. All. The. Time. I had a pretty decent handle on how to handle myself, but now, I've completely lost it. Any suggestions on how to either calm this down? Or should I just stuff my face with salads?



Glad your stent got you going again, and congrats on the weight loss. For your hunger, I recommend eating smaller portions, but more times per day. Instead of 3 sensible meals, go with 5 to 7 small meal/snacks throughout the day. Remamber, Later = lighter. Never eat heavy close to bed time. Good luck.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the help, everyone. Looks like I'll be changing my diet again...

 Kathy, I wish it were that easy, but with mental illness, if it works, ya just kinda hafta deal with the side effects, unfortunately.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 17, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Thanks for the help, everyone. Looks like I'll be changing my diet again...
> 
> Kathy, I wish it were that easy, but with mental illness, if it works, ya just kinda hafta deal with the side effects, unfortunately.


I would still talk to your doctor. Even drugs within the same classification can have less side effects or even different side effects thy are not so severe.


----------



## Mathom33 (Nov 17, 2013)

The average American will gain 5 pounds over the holidays and WILL NEVER lose that weight. As a trainer I like to remind people that results do not happen over night. Do not expect to have a six pack two weeks from when you start a program. A good time frame to see results is around 12 weeks; dependent on the intensity of the workout and the individual's motivation. Key piece of advice, form before function! 

Stay away from fad diets. They can actually slow your metabolism from starving yourself of the nutrition that your body needs. Think of bears before winter. Their internal clock knows its time to eat as much as they can before their hibernation period. Our bodies are very similar. If you starve yourself of carbs, your body will start to store them in case you decide to do it again. So you might lose five pounds one week going with a low carb diet, but you'll gain them back and some. 

A well balanced diet rich in quality protein and complex carbs should be your goal. Make sure to take in at least 10-15 g of protein before and after a lift day. Bump up your carb intake on cardio days. You should never eat less than what you burn. Your body will not have the energy to repair itself and you'll be susceptible to malnutrition and injury. 

I quickly skimmed this thread and saw l someone post that 3 meals a day is not enough. That is a correct statement. You should be eating around 5-7 meals a day. If you're having trouble keeping hunger away, eat a handful of raw almonds. They are a good source of protein and they help suppress your appetite. Cold water during the day is also good. Your body will burn calories to heat up the water, plus it keeps you hydrated. 

Try eating yogurt. Don't by the sweet junk. Some have more sugar than twinkies. Greek yogurt is great for your digestive system and its probiotics have been linked to help fight depression. 

Don't like yogurt? Try cottage cheese with fresh fruit, two-three tablespoons of raw honey, and a teaspoon of cinnamon. Honey has a lot of healthy properties and cinnamon is a thermogenic which helps "boost your metabolism."

Cut out sodas, sweet drinks, and alcohol. After 5 back surgeries while serving in the Navy, I gained 56 pounds. I lost half of that in 2.5 months just by cutting out all of the redbull, soda, and rum I was drinking. Starbucks is just as bad. You'll be surprised how much money you have left over after a month of not buying coffee. Think of the money that could be spent on a new equipment. 

When you feel you can't push anymore, suck it up and convince yourself you can. You can only go as far as the limits your mind sets. Find inspiration in others. Find a workout partner that's just as motivated as you are. Find pictures, literature, or someone to yell at you to help get you off the couch and doing something towards your goals. 

Being a full time college student, a deteriorating spine, and insomnia, I too find it difficult to get to the gym. Recently I began to find the motivation in some photos that I took after running the Marine Corp 10K in Washington DC. 
















If men and women can return from war )after having sacrificed flesh and blood) with the ability to find internal strength to push beyond their physical limitations, then there is no excuse for any of us not to follow our goals!  

Good luck to all of you in your journey for a balanced and healthy life!


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Nov 18, 2013)

^^ Good post, thank you!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome post, Mathom.

Just an update... Got on the scale fully geared for my heli flight on the 27th of November and weighed in at 224 lbs. Felt pretty good about that. Gym facilities on the rig I'm going to be on for the next two weeks are pretty good so I should be able to keep up the pace.

I got Insanity waiting at the house to start on Dec 17th when I get home.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 30, 2013)

Hit the 1000 calorie mark tonight when I power walked 3.11 miles on the treadmill tonight.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 3, 2013)

How's everyone else doing?

I'm 3-4# away from having lost 20#.


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 3, 2013)

When I quit smoking almost two years ago, I was around 250lbs. At 6'2", I carried it well, though.

With quitting smoking came the infamous weight gain, though. I'm now up around 270. I still carry it well, and people are stunned to learn I weight that much. Even still, I now want to lose weight (one demon at a time). 

I'd like to drop 35 pounds in the next six months...


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 4, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> When I quit smoking almost two years ago, I was around 250lbs. At 6'2", I carried it well, though.  With quitting smoking came the infamous weight gain, though. I'm now up around 270. I still carry it well, and people are stunned to learn I weight that much. Even still, I now want to lose weight (one demon at a time).  I'd like to drop 35 pounds in the next six months...



35# in six months doesn't seem like it should be too bad.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 4, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> When I quit smoking almost two years ago, I was around 250lbs. At 6'2", I carried it well, though.
> 
> With quitting smoking came the infamous weight gain, though. I'm now up around 270. I still carry it well, and people are stunned to learn I weight that much. Even still, I now want to lose weight (one demon at a time).
> 
> I'd like to drop 35 pounds in the next six months...


What is your plan of attack?


----------



## limr (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, I did Run for the Buscuit on Thanksgiving Day. I've also been doing well in re-establishing a consistent exercise routine. 

This past weekend, I decided it was time to start intensifying a bit, so I worked out a 5-day walking/strength training schedule and started on Monday. 

Then on Tuesday morning, I woke up feeling like death on a cracker. 

Called in sick from one job but got all drugged up and went in to teach my class (don't get paid otherwise!) I couldn't afford to call in a second day, so yesterday I was all drugged up again and at work from 10:30-8:00. I did have a break but I was still feeling crappy and the park where I usually walk is closed for some groundwork. Today I was feeling better, but again had to be out of the house from about 8:30-7:30 - again with a break, but it was raining and cold and I was wearing the wrong clothes and shoes for even a leisurely walk much less a brisk walk.

Le sigh.

So I'm determined to get back to my new plan tomorrow! I'm feeling better (at least I can breathe now!) and I'll have some time in the morning. So even though the last three days got all screwed up, I'm encouraged because I'm more motivated than I've been in a long time.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 9, 2014)

Good luck!

I only gained 3 lbs during the holidays. Injured my ribs during a bachelor party some weeks ago so I never did get to start insanity. Only two days ago was I able to get back on the treadmill... And when I sneeze, OMFG, hurts so bad still. So, I can't start insanity until my ribs are fully healed but my diet is back on track and at least hitting the treadmill again.


----------



## mishele (Jan 9, 2014)

You need to tell the story behind your rib injury!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 9, 2014)

Let's just say so much alcohol was involved I wasn't just drunk I was obliterated.


----------



## nomibucha (Jan 17, 2014)

Well i should say eating healthy and being active go hand in hand. The more you exercise,  the less likely you'll eat junkfood and put your hard work to waste. 
I say, just go do it!! Exercise is something that you have to push yourself to do, so the way you feel is normal.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 19, 2014)

Woot!

5 more lbs until I reach my pre surgery weight!!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 20, 2014)

TheFantasticG said:


> Woot!  5 more lbs until I reach my pre surgery weight!!



Congratulations! Keep up the good work!

Can I join this thread late?? I've really been slacking on the work outs lately but I'm ready to step it up! Yesterday was day 1. It was a small start but better than nothing!


----------



## Tiller (Jan 20, 2014)

I started P90X yesterday. Pre-wedding workout


----------



## squirrels (Jan 20, 2014)

Tiller said:


> I started P90X yesterday. Pre-wedding workout



Good luck! We're on T25 starting tonight.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 20, 2014)

I can't get involved in a 'program', that is just too regimented for me.
3 years ago I lost 23 pounds then gradually put 10 back in.
So, to drop weight, I go to the gym at least 5x a week.
3x I do some very hard aerobic stuff on stationary cycle and 2x+ I push the machines around.
I come home empty and eat a protein rich snack.

Doing that gives me the mental resolve to not snack between meals.
I'm wearing the same size clothes as when I was on active duty running 5-8 miles 3x a week

But sometimes I just want to stay in bed and eat hot fudge sundaes


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 20, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> I can't get involved in a 'program', that is just too regimented for me. 3 years ago I lost 23 pounds then gradually put 10 back in. So, to drop weight, I go to the gym at least 5x a week. 3x I do some very hard aerobic stuff on stationary cycle and 2x+ I push the machines around. I come home empty and eat a protein rich snack.  Doing that gives me the mental resolve to not snack between meals. I'm wearing the same size clothes as when I was on active duty running 5-8 miles 3x a week  But sometimes I just want to stay in bed and eat hot fudge sundaes



 Good for you!! I hope that +10 falls off quickly! 

 I've got equipment at home with no real excuse except homeschooling my (almost) 6 year old, and chasing a 2 year old who is trying to give up his naps while attempting to learn cs6 and try to keep the house in some state of organized chaos. So my goal for this first week is just 20 mins a day! If I can't find that, maybe it should hire someone to workout for me. Hehehe.

As for the ice cream, I'm more of a curl up with a cup of coffee while lurking on TPF kinda gal. ;-)


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 20, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> I've got equipment at home with no real excuse except homeschooling my (almost) 6 year old, and chasing a 2 year old who is trying to give up his naps while attempting to learn cs6 and try to keep the house in some state of organized chaos. So my goal for this first week is just 20 mins a day! If I can't find that, maybe it should hire someone to workout for me. Hehehe.



Do you not know how to use those contractor-tough plastic bags and duct tape?
That works very well for children until they are at the age to carry knives.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 20, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> When I quit smoking almost two years ago, I was around 250lbs. At 6'2", I carried it well, though.
> 
> I'm now up around 270. I still carry it well, and people are stunned to learn I weight that much. .



The truth is that people say something pleasant to your face and say something different behind your back.
The first step to losing weight is not to lie to yourself about it.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 20, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Do you not know how to use those contractor-tough plastic bags and duct tape? That works very well for children until they are at the age to carry knives.



Can you send me the link for the tutorial on that? It sounds like a brilliant method!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 20, 2014)

Lew, the 1 st step to ANYTHING, is not to lie to yourself....Because the Dr is going to know  
I go in March for my yearly check up, so I have to get back to my norm. 7 months ago, our son came home from 5 yrs in Afghanistan. He lived with us til Jan 1, while he got apt, car, started college. 
Boy, we have been eating all the stuff hubby and I had weaned from our diets! 
Normally, the Dr congratulates me for my improvements each year. Wonder what she'll say this year?
Nancy


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 20, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Do you not know how to use those contractor-tough plastic bags and duct tape? That works very well for children until they are at the age to carry knives.
> ...



Unfortunately I have lost the link but it was a really simple method that could be replicated with few errors.
The only possible hurdle is the calculation of sedative doses for the tranquilizer dart.
Since children's metabolism is so variable I would suggest you err on the side of a lighter dose and depend on your strength to wrestle them into the bag. 

I have found that once they do go down, one should move quickly because they revive rapidly. 
Using two bags as a safety measure is not excessive and I have always used a plastic zip clamp (Safes & Cash Handling | Cash Handling Accessories | MMF Industries Plastic Security Seals, 250/Pack | B955444 - GlobalIndustrial.com) for quick security until I get the duct tape on.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Feb 5, 2014)

Down 33# so far. Weighed in this morning at 201#... Down from 234#. Feeling quite good! My wife even commented on how much better I was looking. So, yeah. Confidence boost to the max.


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 5, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > When I quit smoking almost two years ago, I was around 250lbs. At 6'2", I carried it well, though.
> ...



The last time I lost weight (I was still a smoker), I simply counted calories. I was on a diet of 1,710 calories a day. I ate well and rarely felt hungry.

So, my plan of attack would be to do that only, this time, add some exercise in there, as well. I live on a golf course which has a lot of walking trails around it...


----------



## TWright33 (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe I should post in here so it will motivate me to get back where I need to be.

I was a skinny kid, 13 turned fat. That's about how my weight happened. Seemed to be packed on overnight.

December 2011 I decided I needed to lose weight.

Went from 258 to ~230 within a few months. All I did was start eating healthier.

January 2013 I joined a gym for the first time. Me and my what was then girlfriend were going to he gym nearly everyday. 

I was living in an apartment, right down the road from the gym. very easy to go to the gym.

Then in April I bought a house. Started remodeling the house. Got married November of last year.

Now it is Febuary of 2014 and I've only been to the gym ~7 times in 10 months. I. Feel. Like. Death.

I weigh 220 right now which is what I weighed when I dwindled away from the gym, but I basically swapped out some muscle for fat so that's why the weight is the same.

I think me and the wife need to get back on our diet and exercise. (Diet meaning actual daily diet)

I just need  motivation


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 6, 2014)

Well get after it, William.

I took the last two weeks off of exercising. Got back into my routine two days ago. Feeling better again. Because of my altered diet I stayed around 204#. Sodas are once again removed from my diet.


----------



## CoBilly (Apr 8, 2014)

Hell yea, I love working out. I've been working out for close to 20 years(holy crap...). I started lifting weights for sports in high school and got hooked. Unfortunately, over the last couple of years I haven't been able to be as consistent as I would like. I've changed jobs a few times and currently work third shift so it's a little understandable. Recently, however, I signed up for a gym membership and am starting to get my ass in gear. I predominantly use free weights first and do cardio after that but will mix it up with some circuit training or cross training. Some things I've learned over the years:

-diet is 70% of your success. Don't listen to anyone who says otherwise
-EVERY training style/routine works. Pick something you like and do it until your results slow down, then change it up some
-if you are going to use free weights, don't pay attention to how much weight anyone else is using. Use enough weight to get      to your desired rep range and USE PROPER FORM. You won't get ANY results if you hurt yourself and can't train
-learn the difference between being sore(or in my case, really sore) and injured. Taking a break every once in a while is ok but try to push through being sore. Don't try to push through an injury


----------



## Braineack (Apr 8, 2014)

I ran 1.5 miles last night in 13min, and all I was left with was the feeling of: why?!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 8, 2014)

CoBilly said:


> if you are going to use free weights, don't pay attention to how much weight anyone else is using. Use enough weight to get      to your desired rep range and USE PROPER FORM. You won't get ANY results if you hurt yourself and can't train



So right.
Free weights are much more difficult - and dangerous - than machines because form is critical and it is much easier to hurt yourself. I switched to machines because the muscle groups for each machine are well defined, the weights are constrained by the machine and it takes really obliviously moronic behavior to hurt yourself.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 8, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> ... the weights are constrained by the machine and it takes really obliviously moronic behavior to hurt yourself.


I'm a moron then, on the oblique crunch machine anyway.  I wound up in the ER and the drugs they gave me helped a lot, but later ended up having 2x steroid injection sessions in the L5 nerve root to reduce inflammation.  Preexisting condition was a spinal fusion at L5-S1 many years earlier.  I was careful and was using light weight because of that.

I like using the machines also and after the steroid procedure had been getting pretty good with reps and increasing weights.  That is until I had another fusion at C5-C6 & C6-C7 about 8 weeks ago.  Back to light duty now with a max of 15lb weights.  I particularly like the elliptical machine for cardio workout.  

Doc said I could ride my bike if I took it easy and stayed on pavement.  Ached horribly after my rides, so I ordered another with better geometry and suspension.  Should pick it up over the upcoming weekend.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 8, 2014)

I take my only exercise acting as a pallbearer at the funerals of my friends who exercise regularly. &#8213; Mark Twain

"I have never taken any exercise, except sleeping and resting, and I never intend to take any. Exercise is loathsome. And it cannot be any benefit when you are tired; and I was always tired. But let another person try my way, and see where he will come out." - Mark Twain


----------



## limr (Apr 8, 2014)

Mark Twain notwithstanding, I haven't exercised regularly in a long time and I feel like crap. My schedule is insane this semester, but I still should be able to find time for even half an hour most days, and other days up to an hour, and yet, I've found myself focusing too much on the work I have to do and not enough on taking care of myself.

Someone kick my ass please????


----------



## TWright33 (Apr 8, 2014)

TheFantasticG said:


> Well get after it, William.
> 
> I took the last two weeks off of exercising. Got back into my routine two days ago. Feeling better again. Because of my altered diet I stayed around 204#. Sodas are once again removed from my diet.



I actually forgot I posted this.

Today is 21 days since I started back in the swing of things.

I'm feeling a lot better in general and about myself.

My wife has lost 11 pounds and that really has boosted her to keep going.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Mark Twain notwithstanding, I haven't exercised regularly in a long time and I feel like crap. My schedule is insane this semester, but I still should be able to find time for even half an hour most days, and other days up to an hour, and yet, I've found myself focusing too much on the work I have to do and not enough on taking care of myself.
> 
> Someone kick my ass please????


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 8, 2014)

I pick things up and put them down. Heavy things. I may not know much about photography, but ask me how to shred like a lean piece of angus, and I got you there!


----------



## CoBilly (Apr 8, 2014)

+1 for picking heavy stuff up and putting it down


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 28, 2015)

Bringing it back from the dead!!

2014 Holidays got me bad. The gut enlarged and for good reason. All the fried turkey and hams were killer good. Got up around 220. Back down now around 212-215. I have recently started jogging/running. Last night was the first time I ran for more than five minutes at a time. Ran for 17 mins @ 5.2 mph. Tonight I ran 25 mins @ 5.3 mph. That's the most I have ever run at any length of time or distance. Slowly ratcheting the speeds and length of time up. Tomorrow night I plan on 30 min @ 5.3 or 5.4 mph. Motivation? That stomach I noticed from the Xmas pics we did just before Christmas Day....







Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 28, 2015)

I am a big fan of Activity Trackers. For me they are great motivators, they don't lie ... in the evening if my activity is low, I'll take a walk. 

There is also a competitive component to the tracker, pitting you against others in a similar activity level. I'm pretty competitive and won the last competition with more than 120,000 steps in a week.

I've also been doing daily push-ups and sit-ups.


----------



## limr (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh wow, it's my fitness thread! Just in time, too, because I'm probably going to need some motivation to help me this year  Thanks for reviving it, G! And good for you for re-starting your efforts!

As I've mentioned to my Coffee House hosers, I bought a stationary bike in December and planted it in my living room so I can watch television and not be too bored on the bike. Every time I break a sweat, I can put $1 in a jar. On the first of the month, I have the option of cashing in the bike jar money and buying a treat, or rolling it to the next month.

So far I have $40 in the jar and 342 miles on the bike. Starting in Jan, I expanded to rule to include other vigorous activity, so a few of those dollars are for long hikes I took.

I've also decided I'm going to dedicate my bike jar money to help pay for finally getting my teeth fixed (they're crooked and I hate them). I'm going to see how much I can save by the end of the year.

Now that I'm getting into a fitness routine, I have to work more closely on my eating and especially my stress levels, which are kind of high for various reasons and make it even harder to lose weight.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey Leo, these activity bands are pretty good. You can plug in what you eat, plug in non-walking/running exercises and they'll include them into the totals. 12,973 steps today. They even track your sleep.


----------



## limr (Jan 28, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Hey Leo, these activity bands are pretty good. You can plug in what you eat, plug in non-walking/running exercises and they'll include them into the totals. 12,973 steps today. They even track your sleep.



I was just talking about this with my sister, who wears a Jawbone bracelet. Ever since my great magnesium epiphany, I've been interested in tracking my sleep, but I am also a data-lovin' fool so I would like to track activity during the day as well. It would be interesting to see how many steps I take when I'm teaching. I never sit down. So I'm looking into finding one that is affordable.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 28, 2015)

I've had a Fitbit, Nike Fuel Band and now a Garmin. I think the Fitbit is probably the most accurate with easy linking. The Nike broke ... I have friends that have broken Nike Fuel Bands as well. Don't get a Nike. I like the Garmin, it seems well made and works well. I hated the looks of the Fitbit. While I was doing my research I read an interesting statement by a user which stated any activity tracker that doesn't monitor the heartbeat is nothing more than a glorified pedometer. I agree. The Garmin came with a chest strap for the heart. (The finger ones don't work a ... to quote Brian ..."Chit.)


----------



## limr (Jan 28, 2015)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 29, 2015)

No prob, on the thread revive, it was time... And good luck on the bike! That's what I don't like about working out on the drilling rigs... Boring on the treadmills. Oh well. Got my iPod to keep me entertained but that's it.

I've been looking into the activity tracking bracelets but none sync up with my health apps on my phone, are waterproof, track sleep, and have great battery life (more than 2 days worth of charge) from what I've read.


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 29, 2015)

TheFantasticG said:


> No prob, on the thread revive, it was time... And good luck on the bike! That's what I don't like about working out on the drilling rigs... Boring on the treadmills. Oh well. Got my iPod to keep me entertained but that's it.
> 
> I've been looking into the activity tracking bracelets but none sync up with my health apps on my phone, are waterproof, track sleep, and have great battery life (more than 2 days worth of charge) from what I've read.
> 
> ...


I can't speak to your health apps, but most/all trackers come with their own health apps which sync to the tracker. My tracker is waterproof (you can swim with it), tracks sleep and the battery lasts a year before it needs replacing. (The battery is a replaceable battery not a rechargeable battery.) One of the reasons I purchased the Garmin because I find the one year, replaceable battery, a very nice option. My Fitbit and Nike would last the better part of a week on a single charge.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 29, 2015)

I use MyFitnessPal and Sleep Cycle which both sync to the Apple app. MyFitnessPal says it'll sync with Garmin Connect... So, the one you have Bluetooth or wifi to Garmin Connect and upload data to it?


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 29, 2015)

TheFantasticG said:


> I use MyFitnessPal and Sleep Cycle which both sync to the Apple app. MyFitnessPal says it'll sync with Garmin Connect... So, the one you have Bluetooth or wifi to Garmin Connect and upload data to it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


I have the Garmin Vivofit. I selected the Vivofit over the Vivosmart for the replaceable battery. The Vivosmart's improvements ... well ... I didn't need or wouldn't use and the Vivosmart has a sealed rechargeable battery. The Vivofit connects via Bluetooth to Garmin Connect. Garmin Connect is very similar to Fitbit. I heard that Garmin will interface with the Fitbit database. This allows you a larger universe to team up and train directly or indirectly on the internet for more motivational influence/fun/whatever. Good Luck.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 29, 2015)

You know, until this moment, I thought I was the Fantastic G ... sadly I am not.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 29, 2015)

I've used both the Polar watch (plus heartmonitor) and the Garmin Forerunner.  I've found the Polar more accurate with respect to calories burned but the Forerunner the best for analyzing the performance.  There's a lot that you can learn about yourself and your state of fitness when you examine the way your heart-rate tracks work levels.  I've used Joe Friel's "Total Heart Rate Training" (Total Heart Rate Training Customize and Maximize Your Workout Using a Heart Rate Monitor Joe Friel 9781569755624 Amazon.com Books) as a very good way to understand how to figure out what the monitor is telling you and how to use it effectively.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm still riding my bicycle and doing plenty of yard work when it's not raining too much.
Afterwards, the hot tub and plenty of tiger balm makes it all worth while.


----------



## limr (Jan 29, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> You know, until this moment, I thought I was the Fantastic G ... sadly I am not.



You're the Fantastic T(io)!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 29, 2015)

I do appreciate the info, TheFantasticGary, lol. I need to look into these Garmins... Did my longest run yet tonight.

3.01 miles in 35 minutes @ 5.2 mph


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 29, 2015)

When I cycle I'd wear the chest band / heart monitor ... I think the heart monitor would be very important to compliment and help rate your runs.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 29, 2015)

LA is really difficult to comfortably exercise in if you don't have a gym membership.

Biking is more dangerous than driving a car.

So I've just started doing stuff at home. I have a weight set I bummed off a professor for super cheap. Unfortunately, I don't have one of those full body mirrors for selfies.

Damn.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 29, 2015)

Well, Rex, if I ever stop traveling I would like to join a gym for when I start bulking up... Which neither will happen in the next months I don't think. LA Fitness is just one of the many gyms around Harris County, Tx. I don't want to invest in weight sets of anything so I'd rather just go to the gym for lifting heavy things.


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## LakeFX (Jan 29, 2015)

I find that I can't motivate myself to exercise just for the sake of exercise. I need some goal that I'm trying to achieve. For that, I compete in 2 sports and coach one of them. I also have 2 high energy dogs that are thoroughly intolerable if I get lazy and don't take them hiking.


----------



## snerd (Jan 30, 2015)

I walk my 3 miles a day, usually at the park. I'm behind somewhat, with the cold weather we've been having. I've made up for it over the last 4 days with the warmer weather. Mainly hiking and climbing + photographing landscapes. But man am I SORE today!!


----------



## Braineack (Jan 30, 2015)

I benched 165 last night.  I'm pretty much the strongest man out there.


----------



## snerd (Jan 30, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I benched 165 last night.  I'm pretty much the strongest man out there.


I bench 180 every day! Sit my arse right down on one!!


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gsgary (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm going to do quite a few 1 arm beer lifts tonight


----------



## gsgary (Jan 30, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I benched 165 last night.  I'm pretty much the strongest man out there.


Onces Or grams ?


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 30, 2015)

snerd said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I benched 165 last night.  I'm pretty much the strongest man out there.
> ...


But do you get up?


----------



## snerd (Jan 30, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


Very carefully, and with much pain. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jan 30, 2015)

LakeFX said:


> I find that I can't motivate myself to exercise just for the sake of exercise. I need some goal that I'm trying to achieve. For that, I compete in 2 sports and coach one of them. I also have 2 high energy dogs that are thoroughly intolerable if I get lazy and don't take them hiking.



My motivation really is the terrible 2014 Xmas pictures. When I feel like I've ran enough I think about those pictures and force myself to go further. Christmas 2015 I will be much slimmer. Side affect will be my motorcycle leather racing suit will fit a helluva lot better.

In that vein I ran to a new personal best tonight of 3.75 miles in 40 minutes @ 5.4-5.5mph. When I reach the 4 mile mark tomorrow evening I'll start upping the speed to cover the same distance in less time until I can run a mile in 8 minutes.







Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 1, 2015)

Been working at home a lot lately which is a fitness killer for me during the cold weather.  Lack of exercise and too many snacking opportunities.

In the non winter months I take the dog for a long power walk in the morning or at lunchtime and/or hit the gym before work but in the winter I truly hibernate.  This winter I've resolved to get into the office more since I have a gym membership around the corner from there and can go at lunchtime.  This kills 2 birds since it forces me to bring a healthy lunch to work instead of getting take out plus I usually get in at least a 45 minute work out.  

However, for those days when I do work from home, I've been trying out some video workouts on youtube.  I recently found Fitness Blender and am really enjoying the variety that is offered.  If anyone is looking for cardio or toning videos to do at home, definitely check them out.  

I don't know about others but for me, motivation for working out is completely gone by 1pm.  If it hasn't happened by then it is not going to happen that day.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 1, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> Been working at home a lot lately which is a fitness killer for me during the cold weather.  Lack of exercise and too many snacking opportunities.
> 
> In the non winter months I take the dog for a long power walk in the morning or at lunchtime and/or hit the gym before work but in the winter I truly hibernate.  This winter I've resolved to get into the office more since I have a gym membership around the corner from there and can go at lunchtime.  This kills 2 birds since it forces me to bring a healthy lunch to work instead of getting take out plus I usually get in at least a 45 minute work out.
> 
> ...


LOL ... we must share the same genes ... I augment my daily steps routine with pushups and situps ... if I don't squeeze them in the morning ... then typically it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## limr (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm the opposite. I'm much more likely to exercise in the afternoon or evening. I've been known to hop on my bike at 9pm.


----------



## Designer (Feb 1, 2015)

You guys are making me feel terrible for not exercising.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Feb 1, 2015)

limr said:


> I'm the opposite. I'm much more likely to exercise in the afternoon or evening. I've been known to hop on my bike at 9pm.



Same here. It's hard enough just getting up in the morning. I usually have to start waking up 2-3 hours before work starts just to give my brain time to finish the waking process.

For me working out ain't gonna happen if I start drinking or I don't feel at least 90%... Like tonight I tried hitting the treadmill and my stomach started screaming at my brain to stop and well, my brain agreed.

Although last night I did manage to run 3 miles in 30 minutes. Pretty happy about that. I will be getting back on the treadmill tomorrow evening. Sucks though because I have the bowflex treadclimber at my house and there is no running on that thing... But the end result is the same I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## TheFantasticG (Feb 5, 2015)

I hate missing days on the treadmill/exercising because them feel good chemicals released are addicting


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 6, 2015)

I waited for all the new year resolutions to fall by the wayside and joined a local gym last week since the crowds would be gone
I got very sedentary over the last 2 years and started eating and drinking junk. So, 20 lbs later, I figured it's time to get going again.
Got a trainer since I have no clue what I am doing. 
Turns out, I can't even squat or breathe right! Geez, this is going to be rough..
N


----------



## waday (Feb 6, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> I waited for all the new year resolutions to fall by the wayside and joined a local gym last week since the crowds would be gone
> I got very sedentary over the last 2 years and started eating and drinking junk. So, 20 lbs later, I figured it's time to get going again.
> Got a trainer since I have no clue what I am doing.
> Turns out, I can't even squat or breathe right! Geez, this is going to be rough..
> N


That's a good idea to avoid crowds. One reason I can't do the gym thing is because of crowds. I guess I go at the most popular times, and I don't want to shift my schedule too much.

Also, can't stand lunks. haha 

I definitely need some motivation before I fall by the wayside. Lost a significant amount of weight last year (about 20% of my body weight), and I gained some back before getting to my initial goal weight.

I had to break my goal weight into an initial goal and a secondary goal. Initial is 200 pounds. Secondary should be around 180. So, I have a bit to go and need to keep the motivation up.

While I can do treadmill for a while, I don't see a noticeable difference in weight and body. Lost the most weight and toned the best while following Jillian Michael's Body Revolution. I want to go through this program again this year.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 6, 2015)

Stick with it Nancy, it only gets easier (of course then it's time to add more time/weight).  I'm currently out of commission with that stomach bug and can't believe I actually miss my workouts!  Weight loss tip -get the stomach bug.  Easiest 5 lbs I've ever lost.


----------



## Ruston (Feb 6, 2015)

Here are my 2 cents after losing 35 pounds 3 years ago and transitioning from a couch potato to a more active lifestyle.  It is *imperative* that you find a nutrition and exercise routine that works for YOU.  I can't stress this enough.  Way too many people start and then can't sustain, eventually falling back to where they started.  

There are a lot of great workout options (several have already been suggested).  For about a year I ran 3-5 miles, 3 days a week.  This worked well for me because it was convenient (walk out the front door and run) and the schedule was flexible.  I've since transitioned to a crossfit style bootcamp for one hour twice a week.  This also works for me.  For gym workouts I've found that I need someone to keep me accountable and push me harder than I'll push myself.  I still run from time to time as well, especially when traveling.

Now my thoughts on nutrition.  *I've found that weight control is 80% nutrition and 20% exercise*.   There is no amount of exercise that will compensate for a bad diet.  Just as with your workouts, you have to find a nutrition lifestyle that is sustainable.  I used the Dukan Diet to lose weight and more importantly, change my eating habits.  I still follow what I learned 3 years ago to maintain my weight.

Pick whatever nutrition regiment works for you, but it has to be something you can live with day in and day out.   The most enlightening moment for me was when I realized I had to retrain my body how to eat correctly.  Carbohydrates are addictive.  Breaking that addiction was difficult and took me 3 months.  From time to time I find myself slipping back into the addiction (cookies are my downfall) and have to catch myself.   I'm not saying I never eat cookies or dessert, I just don't eat them every day and not nearly the portion size people today think of as "normal".

Good luck on you quest.  It is a lifestyle change and requires willpower.  A good support network is very helpful.


----------



## Ruston (Feb 6, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> I waited for all the new year resolutions to fall by the wayside and joined a local gym last week since the crowds would be gone
> I got very sedentary over the last 2 years and started eating and drinking junk. So, 20 lbs later, I figured it's time to get going again.
> Got a trainer since I have no clue what I am doing.
> Turns out, I can't even squat or breathe right! Geez, this is going to be rough..
> N



Stick with it.  When I started running I could't make it 200 yards and could barely walk 3 miles.  3 months later I ran my first 5K.  When I started boot camp workouts at the gym, it took me 1 hour 45 minutes to finish a 1 hour workout (the trainer stuck with me and wouldn't let me quit).  
Progress seems slow but it does come if you are persistent and consistent.  Measure your progress over months and not days; when you look back you'll be amazed and how far you've come.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 6, 2015)

When I was at the height (or lowest) point of being out of shape ... I figured it was decades of not working out and eating poorly to get me to that level. So I figured it will take me a long time to get where I want to be. No real rush to kill myself, just a little pain everyday should do it.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. Overall I have a god start on the diet side. We eat wheat bread, pasta, rice mostly. No red meat other than maybe 2ce a year hamburger somewhere good. 2% milk, don't eat out a lot but get chix wings to go or Chinese food are our downfall.
I also got back on Pepsi and a couple of glasses of wine a night. So stopped those last week.
Nancy


----------

